# Are Michelin tires worth the extra money?



## Rainmaker (Jan 25, 2013)

I have to buy my wife a new set of tires for her van. We have Firestone F710s on there now, and I have not been over joyed with them. 

I can get a set of Firestone Affinity touring tires 215/70/15s for $320 OTD or $379 OTD with road hazard (which I have never bought before). 

However, I have been seriously considering Michellin tires because I have heard numerous times they are the best. 

I can buy Michelin Defenders for $545 OTD from a different place. 

Are they worth the extra expense in quality, performance, and durability? 

Thank you


----------



## kc65 (Jan 25, 2013)

oui


----------



## Rainmaker (Jan 25, 2013)

Huh?


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jan 25, 2013)

Rainmaker said:


> Huh?



Michelin is a French company. Allow me to translate.

Oui means yep.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 25, 2013)

My answer is YES.  I have used Michelins exclusively for about 30 years now and they have performed great for me.  Yes, they cost somewhat more but they are worth every penny to me when it comes to safety.  I have used them on cars and trucks and they performed well on both.  They offer a fairly smooth and quiet ride as well.  I still travel a fair amount each month in my business and pleasure endeavors. 

To me, Michelin tires rank right up there with Crest Toothpaste, Head and Shoulders Shampoo, Heinz Ketchup, French's Mustard, Dukes Mayonaise, Bounty Paper Towels, and Ken's Dressings.  I frequently use all of these items and I would NEVER consider buying another brand.  When I find something that I like, then I stick with it until I am proven wrong.


----------



## kc65 (Jan 25, 2013)

spend the money, you will ask yourself why u didn't years ago


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 25, 2013)

I got 93,000 miles out of my last set,rotating & balancing them every 5,000 miles.Have never got more than 50,000 out of any other tires. If you can afford them buy them you will not regret it,but you have to take care of them.Alignment,balance and rotate them when you suppose to.


----------



## buckfiddy (Jan 25, 2013)

If I had to answer in one word, it would be "YES".


----------



## Rainmaker (Jan 25, 2013)

Well, looks like Michelin it is. I did not know they were a French company. 

I don't mind spending money for quality. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Redbow (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorriest set of tires I ever owned were Michelin... Next would have to be Cooper tires ..All brands are high now...You decide.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 26, 2013)

I've them and gotten mixed results even with making sure that I rotated them every 5 k 
I would not spend the extra I've gotten as good results from Goodyear and Kelly


----------



## klfutrelle (Jan 26, 2013)

Go with Michelin. You will not be disappointed. they actually last as long as they say they will or longer. As with any tire, keep them rotated, balanced, and the correct air pressure at all times.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 26, 2013)

bamaboy said:


> I got 93,000 miles out of my last set,rotating & balancing them every 5,000 miles.Have never got more than 50,000 out of any other tires. If you can afford them buy them you will not regret it,but you have to take care of them.Alignment,balance and rotate them when you suppose to.





klfutrelle said:


> Go with Michelin. You will not be disappointed. they actually last as long as they say they will or longer. As with any tire, keep them rotated, balanced, and the correct air pressure at all times.



This is the key to getting mileage out of the tires^^^^


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 26, 2013)

Sometimes it is fun being the dissenting voice


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jan 26, 2013)

I have only owned one set but immediately noticed a difference in ride and handling. Got good service out of mine. Are they worth the difference? I don't know. Are they better? Yep!


----------



## Dub (Jan 26, 2013)

I'd get the Firestone Affinity tire, don't waste money on road hazard.....take care of them properly and you'll be better off.


----------



## DAVE (Jan 26, 2013)

Tires are graded for traction, treadwear and temperature. When pricing, compare like grades not apples and oranges. Tires with the same grade just like engine oil will be comparable in service. Name means nothing. If you check the firestone grade for the affinitys against the michelin you will find the difference in price. If you get a michelin & firestone with the same grade you will find that the price is close.


----------



## marknga (Jan 26, 2013)

I like them. My wife had a 2002 Durango, replaced the factory set with Firestones, rode terrible and had to replace them right around 30k miles. Decided to get her Michelins... it rode like a totally different vehicle... incredible ride. When she traded it they had over 40 k miles and going strong. I put a set on my old 01 F150 Supercrew, they had 70K+ when I sold it. Just 3 weeks ago I put a set on my 06 F150 Supercrew, great ride. 
So yeah I like them.


----------



## BAMAJAMA3 (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm kindly partial to mitchagun tires myself. I've had 2 sets on a 2000 Grand Cherokee with 80,000 plus on both sets. The wife has a 2004 Envoy thats ready for a set of tires, she said we would wait till we could afford the Mitchaguns . The ride and road noise are so much better, IMHO.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jan 26, 2013)

bamaboy said:


> This is the key to getting mileage out of ANY tire^^^^



Fixed that for you. Never owned a set of Michelin tires myself....and probably won't.


----------



## potenza (Feb 1, 2013)

Don't pay the extra money, I have a tire store! michelin tire are overpriced!!!!! They are just a tire!!!!! Most of them made in south Carolina plant, not a import . Major sidewall cracking (ozone cracking) issues they won't stand behind


----------



## potenza (Feb 1, 2013)

Bridgestone tires you'd like, Ecopia, better than mich


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 1, 2013)

I have a set on my wife's Explorer.

I'm going to get the 70,000 miles they said they were good for out of them.  They should be up for replacing this summer, and that will put them a little over 70K


----------



## Showman (Feb 1, 2013)

I have put 2 sets of Michelin's on my P/U (requires Load Range "E" for towing).  In between those 2 sets was a set of General's.  Never again will I buy a General brand tire.  My fuel mileage went back up with the Michelin's also.  Bridgestone's are good tires also.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 1, 2013)

The sorriest set of tires I ever paid good money for in my life were Michelins. I bought one set, my first and last. Two of them had already completely seperated (tread from carcase) and another had a big lump coming up on it by the time they had 20 k on them. On one, the whole tread came loose, wrapped around my axle, and took the brake line out. I've never had another tire do that, of any brand, at any time. And the bad part was, I paid through the nose for them. And didn't get any money back on them, either. Never again. I've had great results from Goodyear Wranglers and Dunlops, though.


----------



## LTZ25 (Feb 1, 2013)

I purchased four rear tires for my f550 , paid $905.00 for double nickel brand , the michelins where going to be $1800.00 , I am inpressed so far, probably never get another Michelin tire. P.S. I was a loyal Michelin customer.


----------



## Darien1 (Feb 1, 2013)

I think Michelin are probably good tires.  I hear good things about them.  On the other hand it's a French company and I don't trade with companies from France.  I have a long memory.


----------



## jimineez (Feb 1, 2013)

Michelins have been good tires to me when I've ponied up the bucks for them.
The LTX is excellent for larger suv's


----------



## ShootinCreek (Feb 1, 2013)

I prefer the Bridgstones.  I have had both and really liked the Bridgestone better. Besides that, my tire dealer sells both and says the Michey boys won't back up their warranty!!


----------

